# When Folder Is Empty It Should Disappear



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

I may have several shows saved in a folder. When I delete all of them I get the "Folder this folder is empty" and I have to delete it.

Why not just auto delete the folder and take me back to the Now Playing Screen.

Barbeedoll


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The folder _will_ auto-delete if it's empty and then you left-arrow back to the NPL. You don't have to delete an empty folder.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

I just don't want to have the "This Folder is Empty" screen appear and have to arrow back. That is useless.

After the last show is deleted out of the folder, I should just go back to the Now Playing List.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

That dosen't seem like an issue to me. I like knowing where I was when I was just deleting things. You aren't deleting the folder, you're just arrowing back to go back to the previous menu...


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

And now you can just delete the folder with out going into it with the latest software, so it is less of an issue.

I agree with Puppy76 though, I like the notice. It gives me a chance to realize a mistake (if I hit clear/delete instead of something else) and reminds me that I have deleted everything in the folder if I am quickly deleting a bunch of stuff.


----------

